# fidos album... follow on instagram, username fido_the_tort



## johnandjade

hi all, im fido the hermanns and i was hatched in july 2012....
i've lived with jade and john since i was 2, when thankfully they liberated me from a pet store and are now striving to care fore me as best is possible with the wisdom of the wonderful folks here on T.F.O !

thought I'd create an online album of my adventures since im such a posser and if my humans look like they can care for me better they'll happily take on board any advice and comments  

when im not eating or sleeping im on instagram, my username is fido_the_tort .hope you enjoy my pics


----------



## johnandjade

got up this morning around 7 and had a bath... a quick recharge bask then breakfast!! some spring mix and fresh picked dandelion leaves today and best of all...no nutrobal today  wooohoo!


----------



## johnandjade

everyday i'm 'cuttelin' ! dad came home from work one day and thought i looked like i had been partying like scarface lol.


----------



## johnandjade

...here's a pic of me leaving for work


----------



## johnandjade

im even photogenic when i'm asleep, even if I could have picked a softer pillow!


----------



## johnandjade

even us torts have a duvet day sometimes


----------



## johnandjade

my bulb blew one holiday weekend so i had to improvise.... you humans call it 'starfishin' , we call in tortin'


----------



## johnandjade

one day simba, one day all of this will be yours. 

lion king anyone?


----------



## johnandjade

so they thought they'd trick me by stuffing the ball with food pellets... ha! jokes on them, i still got some! ... and was entertained for a while


----------



## johnandjade

dad might be scratching me with his finger.... but i've got him under the thumb! ( so to speak )


----------



## johnandjade

...sundayin' like a boss


----------



## johnandjade

heres a pic of me the first day i came home, i look so small! i've doubled in size since then, guess that gym membership paid off


----------



## johnandjade

how i used to sleep in the 'bad days'


----------



## johnandjade

my table before I renovated, i've made my self right at home since then!


----------



## johnandjade

this is after the home improvements, once ma dads wrist has healed he's building me a new, bigger place. cant wait, buzzin for it


----------



## johnandjade

sometimes i have to remind that lot to. keep an eye on my temps!!


----------



## johnandjade

got up one day to find my skull had sprouted a 'fro


----------



## johnandjade

ladies and gentlemen i give you....
'THE TURTLE NECK'


----------



## johnandjade

can't believe how much bigger I look in this pic!


----------



## johnandjade

a'shellfie' or a photobomb, i'll let you decide


----------



## johnandjade

i used to get quite bored sometimes and try climb my corners. I actually stood up like this for a couple mins. got lots to entertain me now so I've kicked yhe habbit


----------



## johnandjade

binge day. (i only eat these as a treat)


----------



## johnandjade

i was trying to mount this sexy 'lill ducky so it got removed. we'll always have that sweet breif encounter though


----------



## johnandjade

i loved hallowe'en, i got pumpkin


----------



## johnandjade

i was sooo tired I fell asleep here


----------



## johnandjade

just made myself a cave out an old juice bottle, king of improvising me!


----------



## johnandjade

and i can even get back out... now i'll never go in there again lol


----------



## johnandjade

fido vs krusty !!


----------



## johnandjade

i like to keep myself hydrated but have given up on self soaking, my humans do it for me so i just dont bother anymore.


----------



## johnandjade

here i am eating again


----------



## johnandjade

...and again!


----------



## johnandjade

did someone say breakfast??


----------



## johnandjade

quick drink then off to bed


----------



## johnandjade

i'll come out when the foods down!


----------



## johnandjade

making the most if the sun, i cant get outside because i stay in a flat 4 up so a bath by the window will have to do for now


----------



## johnandjade

so the humans tidyed the house... FINALLY!!! and i got a new bath tub out it


----------



## johnandjade

finally starting to reap what i sow! just planted another tray an about get on that there amazon and set i
up couple mire trays sk j can rotate and devour at will!!!


----------



## memo1987

I totally loved this thread! lol
great pics!, handsome fido!


----------



## johnandjade

its my birthday!!!! daddy made an extra effort to get me fresh dandelions and a card


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> hi all, im fido the hermanns and i was hatched in july 2012....
> i've lived with jade and john since i was 2, when thankfully they liberated me from a pet store and are now striving to care fore me as best is possible with the wisdom of the wonderful folks here on T.F.O !
> 
> thought I'd create an online album of my adventures since im such a posser and if my humans look like they can care for me better they'll happily take on board any advice and comments
> 
> when im not eating or sleeping im on instagram, my username is fido_the_tort .hope you enjoy my pics
> View attachment 137723


Just followed you on Instagram and liked all your pics


----------



## Odin's Gma

Following.


----------



## johnandjade

cant get enough of spuds pics! it's amazing how quick they steal your heart!


----------



## spud's_mum

johnandjade said:


> cant get enough of spuds pics! it's amazing how quick they steal your heart!


 Ikr! Thank you so much


----------



## johnandjade

mornin all! had a long lie today sice i was partying for my bday last night. 
quick munch and bath then need to get my game face on... today is mums birthday and the grandfolks coming over


----------



## johnandjade

the 3 stages of meal time.... i clear one dish (then sit in the dish of course) and proceed to bowl 2 and repeat


----------



## johnandjade

just drying off my feet after my bath... i'm going for another dip in the tub later on as im shedding a bit just now


----------



## johnandjade

my indoor garden.. (round one) im growing wildflower mix and a weed mix so i dont have to eat bagged supermarket greens anymore! i also have a couple spider pants and have just took couple of jade plant cuttings to clone. all planted in coir so its all safe for me yipeee!! 

going to plant more so i have a good rotation to allow re groth... i eat alot lol


----------



## johnandjade

good morning everyone!! I decided to take yet more of you guys top tips and go for a bath when i woke up.... and guess what, i only went and fell asleep in the tub!


----------



## johnandjade

aww kisses from daddy lol


----------



## johnandjade

i know im not supposed to be out my enclosure but my humans insisted on having some 'playtime' tonight


----------



## johnandjade

I used to fit under my log no problem but I nearly got stuck under it tonight!


----------



## johnandjade

lovin' my scratches from mummy 



...she's even got on the t shirt i got her


----------



## johnandjade

just checking on my gardern... think i'll start poopin' in it see if it'll help them grow.


----------



## johnandjade

weigh in time





i've nearly doubled in weight since the start of the year!


----------



## johnandjade

love the rare times in this cold wet country when the sun shines... floods right in the widow and although i may not get the full benifit, i still make the most of it


----------



## johnandjade

the old man brought me in dandelions today, he embarrassed him self picking them while people gave him the 'you need help' look


----------



## johnandjade

my first 'meme'


----------



## johnandjade

i dont get it?! i can smell food but cant see any!!


----------



## johnandjade

caught in the act! wee treat of cucumber tonight


----------



## johnandjade

man my house is falling apart!! best get down the builders yard


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast this morning, i never stop eating

(adds pic lol)


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

set up webcam so the humans can play 'i spy fido'


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

cuttle, handy for a bunk up


----------



## johnandjade

good morning world!


----------



## Dessy

He's so cute


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> hi all, im fido the hermanns and i was hatched in july 2012....
> i've lived with jade and john since i was 2, when thankfully they liberated me from a pet store and are now striving to care fore me as best is possible with the wisdom of the wonderful folks here on T.F.O !
> 
> thought I'd create an online album of my adventures since im such a posser and if my humans look like they can care for me better they'll happily take on board any advice and comments
> 
> when im not eating or sleeping im on instagram, my username is fido_the_tort .hope you enjoy my pics
> View attachment 137723


Such an adorable face


----------



## johnandjade

bushes and kicks dirt, thank you


----------



## johnandjade

my first time outside!!! the humans improvised a play pen, mummys away to get me water


----------



## johnandjade

cheese


----------



## johnandjade

my garden doesn't appear to be growing anymore on the windowsill so i'll try it in my enclosure


----------



## johnandjade

topping up the tan


----------



## johnandjade

I'm definitely a boy!


----------



## johnandjade

ooohhhh, my favourite


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 146450
> 
> 
> ooohhhh, my favourite


Cute pic!! Is he eating radicchio?


----------



## johnandjade

stojanovski92113 said:


> Cute pic!! Is he eating radicchio?




yeah, its not really the best  we have unfortunately had to rely heavily on store bought greens 

...working on fixing it though


----------



## stojanovski92113

johnandjade said:


> yeah, its not really the best  we have unfortunately had to rely heavily on store bought greens
> 
> ...working on fixing it though


My torts love radicchio too!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Oh my goodness is he adorable!! The captions make me smile too.

My Russian loves radicchio as well! I relied more on store-bought greens until I felt comfortable with my level of research on tortoise diets and made Steve an awesome backyard enclosure with lots of plants for him to choose from. It takes time, but I'm sure it was rather short in the tortoise's lengthy time span. Could not get the radicchio seeds to grow though.

There are some good products out there if you know where to find them too.  Here's a good seed mix of tortoise noms: http://www.pro-rep.co.uk/food-supplements/tortoise-feed-seeds


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Oh my goodness is he adorable!! The captions make me smile too.
> 
> My Russian loves radicchio as well! I relied more on store-bought greens until I felt comfortable with my level of research on tortoise diets and made Steve an awesome backyard enclosure with lots of plants for him to choose from. It takes time, but I'm sure it was rather short in the tortoise's lengthy time span. Could not get the radicchio seeds to grow though.
> 
> There are some good products out there if you know where to find them too.  Here's a good seed mix of tortoise noms: http://www.pro-rep.co.uk/food-supplements/tortoise-feed-seeds




awww fankkk ooo  we have a few grow trays on the go just now... sprouted in no time but about a month or so now and no more signs of growth


----------



## johnandjade

this is MY breakfast, there are many others like it, but this one is MINE!


----------



## johnandjade

soo finally dads wrist is healed enough for him to build me a new batchelor pad! wooo hoo 

as you can tell, it's about bloomin time! look at the size of my new base compared to the store bought (ahhem) 'exploit deleted' shoebox I've been stuck in!


----------



## johnandjade

I've eaten all my greens, now to top up on the old calcium


----------



## johnandjade

blowing raspberries


----------



## johnandjade

I've been playing with 'memes'


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 145173
> 
> 
> cheese


Chhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I can't believe I missed this thread and you never pointed me its way! 
Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful.
Fido is fantastic!
(and wonderful).


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread and you never pointed me its way!
> Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful.
> Fido is fantastic!
> (and wonderful).




glad you approve . figured it was best to have an album for him, hes a posser!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> glad you approve . figured it was best to have an album for him, hes a posser!


I wonder from where he inherited that ????


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I wonder from where he inherited that ????






like father like son!


----------



## johnandjade

I'll just have a wee snooze


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> I'll just have a wee snooze


Sounds good to me too!!


----------



## johnandjade

breakfast time


----------



## Oxalis

Oh do you have those growing right in the enclosure? I like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oxalis said:


> Oh do you have those growing right in the enclosure? I like.


Not for long, I fancy.


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Oh do you have those growing right in the enclosure? I like.




its little pre growen tubs from the asda supermarket. we have tryed growing in enclosure but no joy 

hopefully more luck in the new one


----------



## johnandjade

I've decided to sleep here now, I think i was too tired to make it into my cave


----------



## johnandjade

awww me and mommy





...please excuse the mess I've been busy working on my new house


----------



## johnandjade

yummy yum yum


----------



## johnandjade

posing again


----------



## johnandjade

make with the food human!!


----------



## johnandjade

yeah, like I'll come over when you call my name


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 151168
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, like I'll come over when you call my name


I think I've said it before, but Fido is a very handsome fellow!!!!
And not at all camera shy!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I think I've said it before, but Fido is a very handsome fellow!!!!
> And not at all camera shy!




he is  , so glad he got used to the glass, took time and a 'curtain' but it's brilliant he actually does walk over to glass and waits till you walk over... then sprints to feed area and gives the death stare. 

we are lucky to have him, great personality


----------



## Oxalis

Very apt captions! I love seeing new photos posted! Your mention of the death stare reminds me of my Stevie (Russian).  Thanks for sharing more!!


----------



## johnandjade

i still need to decorate but here's my new house


----------



## johnandjade

king of the hill


----------



## johnandjade

love my bay window, it'll be a nice spot up here if the sun ever decides to visit Scotland again


----------



## johnandjade

just reminding the humans to watch my numbers, though i think im pretty independent now thanks to timers for bulbs and thermostat for che


----------



## johnandjade

priorities, eat first, exploring second


----------



## johnandjade

happy in my new home


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Marvelous enclosure.
Marvelous photos.
You and Fido should be very proud!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Marvelous enclosure.
> Marvelous photos.
> You and Fido should be very proud!!!




cheers boss


----------



## johnandjade

and we have disgusted the wonky cut posts with vines


----------



## johnandjade

making use if the 'furniture'


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

That works very well, simple but effective.
Lucky Fido's not a Russian or he'd be up those vines like a shot!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That works very well, simple but effective.
> Lucky Fido's not a Russian or he'd be up those vines like a shot!




no... he takes his time. were only about a pound each, nice touch I think


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> no... he takes his time. were only about a pound each, nice touch I think


Terrific touch and good value.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Terrific touch and good value.




I always go for the least expensive option, provided its half decent  thats the scot in me!


----------



## johnandjade

peek a boo


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> peek a boo
> View attachment 153048


"This new enclosure is mine all mine!!!!!!!"
"And next I will conquer the living room!!!!!"


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> peek a boo
> View attachment 153048


Nice shot!


----------



## johnandjade

hurry up and get theses plants inside please humans!!


----------



## Oxalis

Aww, he has the perfect tortoise view! ;D


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Aww, he has the perfect tortoise view! ;D




its even double glazing , jade said he was sitting watching there for an hour and a half the other day! im glad he's using it, even if only planning escape. not gonna happen, ive done my homework


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> its even double glazing , jade said he was sitting watching there for an hour and a half the other day! im glad he's using it, even if only planning escape. not gonna happen, ive done my homework


Oh, but they're good!!!
I bet Fido's done his, too!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, but they're good!!!
> I bet Fido's done his, too!




he's already dug tom and ****! and I swear he's starting on harry! and he has a suspecting looking poster of rita haywoth! ( might actually do this)


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> he's already dug tom and ****! and I swear he's starting on harry! and he has a suspecting looking poster of rita haywoth! ( might actually do this)




tom and richard


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> tom and richard


I understand.
Silly checker thing.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I understand.
> Silly checker thing.




don't know if you've seen it, training day? ... this ain't checkers, this is chess


----------



## Oxalis

My Russian managed to escape his indoor enclosure twice (the second time occurring while we were picking up the supplies to secure his enclosure ) but luckily he stayed in his bedroom and didn't approach the stairwell to the first floor. The thought of him going down the stairs (even with the carpeting) scares me!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

so I decided to dig




and got fed up!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so I decided to dig
> View attachment 153877
> View attachment 153878
> 
> 
> and got fed up!


Another go tomorrow!


----------



## johnandjade

see, there's a reason i do these things




just need a mojito


----------



## johnandjade

well heard it through the grape vine


----------



## johnandjade

bloomin paparazzi!! get that camera out my face


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> see, there's a reason i do these things
> View attachment 153879
> 
> 
> 
> just need a mojito


I'm sure my foot rested on the ground here earlier, where's the ground gone ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Another go tomorrow!




worried of shell damage, slates a bit ruff and coirs not deep enough... yet!! 
so i'll be filling it in when he goes to bed as long as its not there


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153889
> 
> 
> bloomin paparazzi!! get that camera out my face


More likely planning to enlarge his territory and conquer yours!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm sure my foot rested on the ground here earlier, where's the ground gone ?



just reminding the humans to trim my nails


----------



## johnandjade

ok dad enough!! please leave me alone


----------



## johnandjade

good enough, this will do for tonight. (fell asleep in my food dish the other night)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153893
> 
> 
> 
> ok dad enough!! please leave me alone


looks like a World War One trench, completer with bunker.
Ready to go over the top!


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 153893
> ok dad enough!! please leave me alone


Aww! Adorable tortoise life is so hard when you have such lovely coir to play in! XD


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> looks like a World War One trench, completer with bunker.
> Ready to go over the top!





..... the first time in history a tort has ever said the profanity that is... 

'wibble'


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Aww! Adorable tortoise life is so hard when you have such lovely coir to play in! XD




170lts , and another 70lrt to follow,I hope the legs hold on the table:/


----------



## johnandjade

woohoo!! finally plants are established enough and clones taken... this skull used to dwarf me! my how i have grown. 

since buried it in as I knocked it over and a flip hazard ( im a naughty boy)


----------



## johnandjade

much better




can you spot me??


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> much better
> View attachment 155540
> 
> 
> 
> can you spot me??


I'm not certain.
But your enclosure is an absolute triumph!!!
Lucky tort you are Fido.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I'm not certain.
> But your enclosure is an absolute triumph!!!
> Lucky tort you are Fido.




(blushes and shuffles feet) fankk oo  , i hope the humans continue to improve on it... need to keep myself occupied as I'm just in here 'my shell'


----------



## johnandjade

so we have established that plexi walls to cover backdrop is a negative :/ ..... reflections causing confusion and stress. revamp time


----------



## johnandjade

i have a hobbit hole, upturned basin with a tube entrance


----------



## johnandjade

December in Scotland ain't so bad


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159139
> 
> 
> December in Scotland ain't so bad


Fido checking his temps again.
It's great if you can sleep in there with him. 
I still think it's a truly great enclosure.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Fido checking his temps again.
> It's great if you can sleep in there with him.
> I still think it's a truly great enclosure.



stole every idea I could from you wonderful people here  still tinkering though


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> stole every idea I could from you wonderful people here  still tinkering though


You will never cease the tweaking!
It's like wifey decorating the rooms here, always something that needs a bit of adjustment or improvement.
i've been tinkering with Tidgy's enclosure for more than four years and I'm sure i will fiddle with it again before long.


----------



## Yvonne G

This just turned out great, John. I love it. How about a thin piece of plywood or some such, the length of the sliding doors, to keep the substrate out of the track.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> This just turned out great, John. I love it. How about a thin piece of plywood or some such, the length of the sliding doors, to keep the substrate out of the track.




 fankooo. , i do think its a winning idea, alot of coir is landing on the floor:/


----------



## johnandjade

off in i go


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 159159
> off in i go


Night night, Fido!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Night night, Fido!



until midnight


----------



## johnandjade

s true rolling stone


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> s true rolling stone


Looks like he's living the dream.


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Looks like he's living the dream.




I hope so


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> s true rolling stone


Hello, Fido, you handsome fellow, you.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello, Fido, you handsome fellow, you.




hello uncle adam


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello uncle adam


Tidgy thinks you're a handsome fellow, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy thinks you're a handsome fellow, too.




hello tidgy!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> hello tidgy!!


Tidgy blows a kiss.


----------



## Emily Vail

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 137731
> 
> 
> so they thought they'd trick me by stuffing the ball with food pellets... ha! jokes on them, i still got some! ... and was entertained for a while


Where did you get the ball?


----------



## johnandjade

Emily Vail said:


> Where did you get the ball?




its an indoor practice golf ball. it does seem to amuse for a while, though we always take it out when unsupervised as worried about it being a flip hazard 

we stuff it with 'mazuri' then hydrate so as to swell inside ball.


----------



## johnandjade

a little spring clean, a got a patio put in and I'm thinking of a veranda. hopefully my indoor garden box will produce this year and i'll have more plants in my kingdom.


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 169827
> View attachment 169828
> 
> View attachment 169829
> 
> 
> 
> a little spring clean, a got a patio put in and I'm thinking of a veranda. hopefully my indoor garden box will produce this year and i'll have more plants in my kingdom.


I like the hide in that last photo. Very nice.


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> I like the hide in that last photo. Very nice.




fankooo! it's my attempt at a little hobbit hole


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

All looking good in The Empire of Fido!!!! 
He's looking very well.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> All looking good in The Empire of Fido!!!!
> He's looking very well.




allo uncle adam!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> allo uncle adam!


And Tidgy says allo to cousin Fido, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Tidgy says allo to cousin Fido, too.




big kisses for tidgy


----------



## johnandjade

fido wants to go surfing on his cuttle


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> fido wants to go surfing on his cuttle
> View attachment 171308
> View attachment 171309


Too cute!


----------



## johnandjade

being meaning to share for a while... the dangers of using false plants. i believe fido has eaten a silk leaf and lucky passed with no I'll effects from what i can tell. we have pinned up these false vines to stop it happening again,








a pooed out silk leaf


----------



## spud's_mum

I'm glad he passed it ok!
I was looking at getting some smaller ones but I think I'll stick to my big ones.


----------



## johnandjade

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm glad he passed it ok!
> I was looking at getting some smaller ones but I think I'll stick to my big ones.




I never thought it would be an issue. at least we know for future now


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> I never thought it would be an issue. at least we know for future now


Sounds like it may be a good opportunity to switch them out for some real plants. I'm going to try my spider plant with my Russian today and see if he shows any interest.


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Sounds like it may be a good opportunity to switch them out for some real plants. I'm going to try my spider plant with my Russian today and see if he shows any interest.




he has a couple in there and some clones on the grow


----------



## johnandjade

so fido has a patio now,



figured between the bulbs was best position to absorb heat. hopping to get his veranda in soon as well


----------



## johnandjade

starting work on fidos veranda, using wood from his very fist enclosure, it also served as a stand for the degus first cage... and in a bit of scrap wood and we have a platform . look at all the screw holes!! I really like to re use as i'm too cheap to buy lol


----------



## johnandjade

ta da


----------



## johnandjade

have turned off CHE and will move it towards middle. tiles have also been moved


----------



## Amron

Loving this thread, the captions are really good


----------



## johnandjade

Amron said:


> Loving this thread, the captions are really good




fankoo


----------



## johnandjade

it's my birthday on July 10th, i will be 4! I'm such a happy well behaved boy and have you guys on here to thank, I would be a depressed pet pineapple with more than a few health issues if it wasn't for daddy getting educated on how to take care of me thanks to the forum


----------



## johnandjade

... daddy's getting rather thin on the top!


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 177555
> 
> 
> it's my birthday on July 10th, i will be 4! I'm such a happy well behaved boy and have you guys on here to thank, I would be a depressed pet pineapple with more than a few health issues if it wasn't for daddy getting educated on how to take care of me thanks to the forum


Awww, I share the same love for my little Russian tort as well!  I hope Fido has a very happy 4th birthday!!


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Awww, I share the same love for my little Russian tort as well!  I hope Fido has a very happy 4th birthday!!




I'm convinced he's plotting a party! i've seen him practicing doing the funky chicken . 

fido says thank you and to check the post for the invite


----------



## johnandjade

well while mummy is away the party preperations begin!!! set up my humidifier so i can use it as a smoke machine for the disco. 



check out my photobomb


----------



## johnandjade

should hopefully make a difference and cool me down on the rare hot days here, my house can get a little hot then.


----------



## johnandjade

I remembered today that yvonnee was curious to see how we delt with substrate in the glass runners. 

I confess I still haven't solved the issue. however, using a paint brush to clean tracks on a daily bases and remove glass and 'brush out' wheels around once a week is maintained fantastically. though it can be messy!


----------



## Gillian M

Lovely pics John!Thanks for posting them.


----------



## johnandjade

ageeeessssss ago misses yvonnee was curious to see how we keep the coir out of the glass runners... 

i find now through experience the best way is too use a brush




it's also a good way to remove the 'soup' from water dish. 

oh and thank you ma'am for changing my birthday date


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> ageeeessssss ago misses yvonnee was curious to see how we keep the coir out of the glass runners...
> 
> i find now through experience the best way is too use a brush
> View attachment 186321
> View attachment 186322
> 
> 
> it's also a good way to remove the 'soup' from water dish.
> 
> oh and thank you ma'am for changing my birthday date


Woolly rhino hair ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Woolly rhino hair ?




best'a gear ,)


----------



## johnandjade

i think Fidos beak may need a trim??


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

and check out his pose!!


----------



## johnandjade

we have just discovered a new way to hydrate fido as well as bathing.... and he LOVES it!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

johnandjade said:


> we have just discovered a new way to hydrate fido as well as bathing.... and he LOVES it!!!!
> View attachment 186420
> View attachment 186421








.... its a car detailing vent brush!! 

he really enjoyed it, I recommend giving it a try


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

What a great idea! 
I have some similar brushes, i'll give it a go.
Beak trim? Possibly I'd file off the points, but it looks reasonable to me.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What a great idea!
> I have some similar brushes, i'll give it a go.
> Beak trim? Possibly I'd file off the points, but it looks reasonable to me.


as im sure you have worked out, the brush was wet


----------



## johnandjade

more beak pics


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

another toy i find helpful,



its a silicon 'blade' used to remove water from cars... 

works well on condensation





also useful when 'turning over' or hydrating substrate


----------



## johnandjade

he really does have a lovley clean nose,


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> as im sure you have worked out, the brush was wet


Yes, i will be soaking mine in gravy and Marmite.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i will be soaking mine in gravy and Marmite.




marinated tort on a bed of baked beans


----------



## Yvonne G

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 186458
> View attachment 186459



Just give him things he has to bite. Will he eat broccoli? Zucchini? Watermelon rind? Do you have a cuttlebone in his habitat? Do you feed him on a rough surface? I have broken pieces of sidewalk (cement) that I feed some of mine on.


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Just give him things he has to bite. Will he eat broccoli? Zucchini? Watermelon rind? Do you have a cuttlebone in his habitat? Do you feed him on a rough surface? I have broken pieces of sidewalk (cement) that I feed some of mine on.




will try the watermelon rind, thank you  

he is fed from terra cotta and has cuttle.


----------



## johnandjade

broccoli, he hasn't had since we got him, though he loved it so will try also 






awww  baby pictures


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

He clearly thinks it's yummy!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

this is mine!!!


----------



## johnandjade

cleaned my windows this morning


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188813
> 
> 
> cleaned my windows this morning


Nicely done! It's on my to-do list for today as well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 188812
> 
> 
> this is mine!!!


Afternoon, Fido.
Nice to see you again.
Don't worry, I don't eat that sort of stuff.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Afternoon, Fido.
> Nice to see you again.
> Don't worry, I don't eat that sort of stuff.




allo' uncle adam


----------



## johnandjade

chowed down on some of uncle eds mazuri at the weekend,


----------



## johnandjade

so i have decided to take up surfing! just heading down to do some cuttleboarding


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> so i have decided to take up surfing! just heading down to do some cuttleboarding
> View attachment 192462


You could add a handherchief on a knitting needle and turn him into a windsurfer..


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> You could add a handherchief on a knitting needle and turn him into a windsurfer..




baked bean substrate provides the wind


----------



## johnandjade

photobomb!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> photobomb!!!
> View attachment 192472


Tidgy says "Hi!".
She's on alphabetti spaghetti right now.
Practicing her spelling.


----------



## johnandjade

a little treat


----------



## johnandjade

new addition for some landscaping,



will be cutting in half due touncle ed's advice and 'double it up' to reinforce. 

should make a nice tunnel into the hide


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I want a big one of those for me!


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> new addition for some landscaping,
> View attachment 193858
> 
> 
> will be cutting in half due touncle ed's advice and 'double it up' to reinforce.
> 
> should make a nice tunnel into the hide


Cool. Would be neat for my adult Russian tort since he's pretty small and won't be getting any bigger.


----------



## johnandjade

Oxalis said:


> Cool. Would be neat for my adult Russian tort since he's pretty small and won't be getting any bigger.




will let you know how it holds up


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> will let you know how it holds up


Good luck!


----------



## johnandjade

practicing cuttleboarding again


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

And very proud of himself he looks, too.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And very proud of himself he looks, too.




he actually does! perhaps a caption competition in CDR ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he actually does! perhaps a caption competition in CDR ?


I used to enter the caption comp in Doctor Who magazine.
But never won anything.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I used to enter the caption comp in Doctor Who magazine.
> But never won anything.




dr booo


----------



## johnandjade

fido is insisting on keeping up on his surfing lessons! i think it's around a week he has moved and kept the board under MVB.




perhaps drying it out to catch more waves tomorrow. 

tried to get better pic, however in true form he wanted a close up. wonder where picked that habitat up??


----------



## johnandjade

and again


----------



## johnandjade

this is MY cuttle, 

there are many others like it

but this one is MINE!!! 




without me my cuttle is useless... 


without ME, MY cuttle is useless


----------



## johnandjade

#FIDOandCHARLINE 2017


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Super series of photos.
Delightful.
Should send them into Surfing Monthly.
Perhaps Fido needs a bit of slate of tile to bask on ?


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super series of photos.
> Delightful.
> Should send them into Surfing Monthly.
> Perhaps Fido needs a bit of slate of tile to bask on ?




there is stones under bulb , just covered in beans. 

his beak and front nails look fine now, though i still may need to trim the back


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> there is stones under bulb , just covered in beans.
> 
> his beak and front nails look fine now, though i still may need to trim the back


They sometimes have longer rear claws. 
Should be okay.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> They sometimes have longer rear claws.
> Should be okay.




i have posted him out in someone's card, he's there problem now


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i have posted him out in someone's card, he's there problem now



Miskeen, Fido.


----------



## johnandjade

fido has been on another photo shoot




he was adamant!


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## johnandjade

he loves purple!!!


----------



## johnandjade

he still loves a cuddle


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> fido has been on another photo shoot
> View attachment 196646
> 
> 
> 
> he was adamant!


No, I'm Adam ant he's Steven McQueen from the Great Escape.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> he still loves a cuddle
> View attachment 196651
> View attachment 196652


He's getting to be such a big boy! 
Lovely.


----------



## GingerLove

johnandjade said:


> and again
> View attachment 194327



This picture cracks me up!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> No, I'm Adam ant he's Steven McQueen from the Great Escape.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> He's getting to be such a big boy!
> Lovely.




it's funny, i actually looked back to his early pics... you're right


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> it's funny, i actually looked back to his early pics... you're right


I was looking at my measurements chart for the Tidge. (no early photos.)
It's incredible how they grow, and because we experience it with them, we don't notice.


----------



## johnandjade

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I was looking at my measurements chart for the Tidge. (no early photos.)
> It's incredible how they grow, and because we experience it with them, we don't notice.




we started taking a pic and weight of fido on his birthday each year, also why i set up his album


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> this is MY cuttle,
> 
> there are many others like it
> 
> but this one is MINE!!!
> 
> View attachment 194328
> 
> 
> without me my cuttle is useless...
> 
> 
> without ME, MY cuttle is useless


Maybe it's because it heats up and he likes the warmth!


----------



## Lyn W

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Super series of photos.
> Delightful.
> Should send them into Surfing Monthly.
> Perhaps Fido needs a bit of slate of tile to bask on ?


Snap- ish!


----------



## johnandjade

so fido re decorated,


----------



## johnandjade

i didn't cut the tube in half as i think it's wide and burried enough, but shall keep an eye out for problems


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> i didn't cut the tube in half as i think it's wide and burried enough, but shall keep an eye out for problems


Can't see you'd have any trouble. 
Lovely job, Fido.


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## Kristoff

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199751


He likes it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199751


Success! 
"This is my pipe!"


----------



## Oxalis

johnandjade said:


> View attachment 199751


That looks like a great hide for the little guy.


----------

